# belt/ disc sander



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

Any recommendations on a belt / disc sander?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got one from Harbor Freight about 10 years ago and its still going strong


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

I was looking at those they are on sale for 85.00 but I read a lot of bad reviews so I was seeing what everyone had. This is mainly for my 14 yr old son to use in his pen building.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Really depending on what you want to do but if it's for your son Harbor freight is the way to go . 1" x 42" is sometimes hard to get belts and some of the finer grits 220-400+ are hard to find. I know harbor freight has some cheap ones to get you by but you may check the sizes and then look at Texas Knife maker and see if they keep some of the finner grit belt in stock. Make great knife sharpeners.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Unless you are edge finishing moulding or trim, the narrower belts work better, and the belts are cheaper too. 1 or 2 inch gives you the most flexibility for smaller pieces. And, they are great for knife making or sharpening. I use this one and really like it. Delta makes one too I think, and I'm sure Harbor Freight and Northern Tool have their versions also - 
https://jet.com/product/detail/aad3...d=403-908301&gclid=CPn0yti98soCFQUIaQodWWYBlw


----------



## GeeFishOn (May 27, 2014)

I have a 4"/36" Craftsman sander. I love it. Around $120. They have different grits on the shelf.


----------

